# What did Santa bring you?



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2005)

You knew this was coming So, whatcha get??

Of course I got my camera early  and the boys got me "The Longest Yard" and "Madagascar" and a glass etched fish on a stand. I have ocean stuff in my curio cabinet.


----------



## middie (Dec 25, 2005)

a new bowling ball, a tabletop water fountain, some candy, and my mp3 player i got in november was part of my christmas.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2005)

Those water fountains are cool!


----------



## lindatooo (Dec 25, 2005)

My wonderful MIL gave me a 10 qt pressure cooker!  I'm gonna be playing alot!  It's an All American and I'm tickeled beyond pink!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2005)

Cool, lots of cooking fun!!


----------



## middie (Dec 25, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Those water fountains are cool!


 
i know aren't they ?? i've been wanting one for about 5 yrs so i'm very happy about it


----------



## Raven (Dec 25, 2005)

I got a Panasonic DVD Recorder and the first 2 volumes of "Are You Being Served?" 

My Mom has one of those tabletop fountains and she loves it.  It's an old tin watering can with a water spigot that looks like it's floating in the air pouring water into the can   My sister got it at Cracker Barrel for her birthday a few years back.

~ Raven ~


----------



## corazon (Dec 25, 2005)

_I just can't help myself...I got this for x-mas! _


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, Corazon definitely got the cutest Christmas gift!

We haven't gotten our package from my daughter, dad, and sister yet, so we will have more to open later.   

From my Mom-away-from-home we got a GE Deluxe Chopper.  From friends we got various goodies, such as a zen garden, beef jerky, mugs and hot chocolate, and bath stuff.

I didn't have any money to buy gifts, so poor James only got a Stress Shooter thing from me (an "executive" toy to shoot when feeling stressed. lol).  His friend gave him the 1st season of Lost in Space on DVD and me the 3rd season of Little House on the Prairie (I already have the 1st, 2nd, and 9th).

James gave me the movies "Because of Winn-Dixie" and "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory," and the 1st and 2nd seasons of Gilligan's Island on DVD, and the 1st season of The Waltons.

We should have plenty to watch for awhile!

 Barbara


----------



## middie (Dec 25, 2005)

i think cora got the best gift ever.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 25, 2005)

My parents gave me a Waring Pro Food Slicer and from my brother I got a screwdriver set and a tool case for my tools.  The last time he came over to fix something he asked me for a screwdriver and I did not have one.  And then I could not find another tool that he needed.  Now I can store and find them all in one place.


----------



## GB (Dec 25, 2005)

Well Santa brought me some gifts, but tomorrow we celebrate Chanukah with my family so there is more to come. Today I got a bunch of things, but the highlights were two books.

The first is:
Rachael Ray
356: No Repeats

I have looked at her cookbooks before and even though I have made a few of her recipes and loved them, I have never been impressed with her cookbooks. This one however looks great! It is a different concept from the normal cookbook. It is not broken down into sections like Soups, Chicken, Beef, Etc. It is a collection of 366 (for leap year) recipes so you can start at the beginning and work your way through the book and have a different meal every day of the year. The recipes look awesome too. I got to about page 130ish before I found a recipe I did not want to make.

The other book I got is On Food And Cooking by Harold McGee. I have wanted this book for a long time and I am so happy my MIL remembered that


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 25, 2005)

Yup, Barb and Middie are right. Corazon wins the prize for Best Christmas Gift Ever! PA comes in a very close second but that's only because it was an early present!  Myself, I got what I wanted! Port Wine cheese, summer sausage and crackers. I had also asked for a nice scarf and leave it to Mom, she's knitting one for me with baby Alpaca, natural color. Sweet. Gotta love Moms!


----------



## Constance (Dec 25, 2005)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> _I just can't help myself...I got this for x-mas! _



Aww, precious child! What a gift! You are so blessed.

My husband gave some cash to spend on myself, and IOU for a new fridge, which we are going to get next week, and I got thoughtfull gifts from the kids, who worry about me. My daughter got me a pampered chef chopper, because she was worried about me cutting myself. (I do it pretty regularly.) My step-daughter got me some flexible silicone bakeware because she is worried about me burning myself. (I do that pretty often, too.) I also got a Betty Crocker "Celebrate" cookbook, that has menus and recipes for various holidays. I've already spotted an "Irish Cream Pie" made with Bailey's and a chocolate crumb crust that looks amazing. 

The best gift was the company of my loved ones. Even though one was missing who should have been here, I found joy in the ones who were.


----------



## wasabi (Dec 25, 2005)

*3 extra pounds*


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 25, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> *3 extra pounds*


 
My darling Wasabi, if you've only gained three pounds during the Holiday Season so far, slap on Hawaiian Tropics and waltz down the beach! Look at the rest of us! Cold, pasty and on my part, doughy. Just speaking for me, of course!  I'm sure you're doing fine!


----------



## wasabi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Damp made me smile for Christmas. *


----------



## buckytom (Dec 26, 2005)

DampCharcoal said:
			
		

> . I had also asked for a nice scarf and leave it to Mom, she's knitting one for me with baby Alpaca, natural color. Sweet. Gotta love Moms!


 
some poor little baby alpaca out there is freezing it's butt off, thanks to mom damp!!! unless........ say it ain't so. they sheer alpacas, don't they? please tell me it's not another disturbing childhood episode of bambi?
damp, i hope you poke your eye out with that scarf. or at least get an itchy rash!!!

lol, just teasing buddy, merry christmas, and hugs to your mom. and yes, moms are great. my mom knitted dw a scarf as well this year. 

for me, santa left 2 cookbooks ("lidia's italian american kitchen", and "roasting", by rodney dunn), an oxo-good grips mandoline, a large, carry around tool box so all of my hammers and screwdrivers don't end up in junk drawers and bedside tables (women!  sheesh!), a pair of craftsman automotive work gloves, hickory chips for flavoring charcoal, norwegian blackberry preserves, some nice sweaters, a framed picture of my parents, and a bunch of baby kisses throughout the day from my son. he was pretty generous with them to my parents also.

guess which was my favorite present? 

(i still haven't gotten the train set, dolphins, or world peace... )


----------



## pdswife (Dec 26, 2005)

Ahhhh Cora!!!! What a cutie!   I bet you're going to have a ton of fun with him.  Enjoy every second!



My list is way toooo long to type out but
my most favorites...  lots of new snowmen, fishing pole and tackle box,
and a writing tablet for my computer!  It's so cool!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2005)

BT, don't worry, they shear Alpacas like sheep. It makes for very soft material too.


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 26, 2005)

It's also summer down there right now, so we don't have to worry about them shivering in the cold.

I've heard that Alpaca wool is finer than silk?  That ought to make for an interesting fabric.

I got a bunch of candy from work, and four pullover fleece sweaters.  One from my parents, one from the head pro at work, one from my boss, and one from another cook.  Luckily they're all different colors.

I also managed to get a housefull of sick kids.  It started with Justin bringing home tonsilitis and an ear infection.  It spread to the little ones, and now Stephen (the oldest) has strep.  Joy.

Looks like I need to make some chicken soup tonight.  Luckily, we have lots of OJ on hand, so they'll get some vitamin C.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2005)

Oh no, Allen, that's awful. Poor babies! I hate seeing my kids that sick. Tonsilitis and Strep is some nasty stuff. Hope they feel better soon!!


----------



## licia (Dec 26, 2005)

He brought me several nice things - some saphire and diamond earrings - tickets to a Sing!Sing! concert, a beautiful bird bath, homespa gloves and socks with stuff inside to make me beautiful, a pretty bracelet, more candy than I need to eat in a year. He did NOT bring me a food saver but I went to Kohl's for their early bird sale - and they were out 30 minutes after opening and almost no one in the store.  I think that is my second and last trip there. Both times they didn't have anything that I went for that was advertised. The guy wouldn't let me have the demo item either. Also, when I tried to order it online with 99cent shipping - it is not available. We did have a wonderful Christmas. We all ate enough, but didn't overdo it. Of course, we still have lots of food left - desserts were hardly touched so I sent that home with the kids.


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a rock     


Ha ha, no, I got some good stuff.

The   "biggest"  gift I got, both in terms of weight and monetary value,  is a kitchen island  (AKA a spare countertop).  36" high,  just like my regular countertops;  butcher-block top;  towel rack on the left;  knife block on the right  (although I don't usually block my  "better"  knives);  there's shelving in the cabinet below,  and I can get an optional Wine Rack to attach inside.  I'm supposed to wait until this evening before I can use it  (there are dowels throught it,  and I'm supposed to let the glue dry thoroughly).

So my counter-space has essentially doubled...twice the mess!

Another  highlight:  friends of mine got me a very nice apron,  which sports the words   WILL GRILL FOR SEX  down the front.    

I can't wait  until the days get longer again...I can wear it on my front porch,  while it's still light out.  The words are printed large enough to be visible from across the street    


--J


----------



## 240brickman (Dec 26, 2005)

...Oh, I almost forgot...

The same friends also got me a T-shirt  (also very nice),  which says,  "The Griller"  in large letters across the top;  then, in slightly smaller letters below, it says,  "if you can't stand the heat,  go get me a beer".   

They know me too well.

--J


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a composition notebook, spiderman pencils, Roseart pens, Madagascar, $25, Peanut's Lucy PEZ dispenser (Funny Mom says I am like her!), and calendar from paternal grandparents. Caboodles bath and body crap (Bleack!!! Just get me a gymnastic intruction manual or somethin) from our Dad's brother and family. VeggieTales The Star of Christmas (Great movie but we already have one!) from Mom's sister and family and New Year's eve we are going to our maternal grandparents for Christmas. OH! and tonight we are opening Secret Santa presents!! 

OH NO!!!! My birthday is in a month!! And I don't have a list!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!

Cameron


----------



## kyles (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm a spoilt brat. I got a lovely handbag, covered in sequins, a set of pink kitchen scales, an MP3 player and a stripey water resistant watch, that I can wear in the pool.

My mum sent me a package from Australia, I think she forgot that I lost 57lbs this year and bought me pyjamas in my old size, she's going to get a shock when I go home in July!!!


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 26, 2005)

Everyone got such cool stuff!! I'm glad that it was a good Christmas for you all!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> My mum sent me a package from Australia, I think she forgot that I lost 57lbs this year and bought me pyjamas in my old size, she's going to get a shock when I go home in July!!!


Please try to take her picture at the moment she sees you--That will be such a priceless photo!  You have done so well Kylie!  I am so proud of you!!

Happy New Year!!

 Barbara


----------



## wasabi (Dec 26, 2005)

*Kyles.............57 lbs............*


----------



## dgail620 (Dec 26, 2005)

I got a Breadman TR4000 Ultimate Bread Machine.  Still reading up on how to use this thing.   My old bread machine is dying, so this was a nice surprise.  I do not recommend getting this one as a first, it's very complicated but oh my how many cool things this thing will do!!!
I think it even wipes your nose when you have a cold!


----------



## Dove (Dec 26, 2005)

Now I have to put on my thinking cap.. 
A room heater from Costco
Renewal of our costco Card
A beautiful Nylon Jacket (wind breaker)
Mr Coffee Pot 
$50.00 gift certificate for Mervens Department store
A 34" Chimes made of copper pipes..sounds like Church Bells
A long copper bird feeder that can also be used for the little Finch birds
A robe
a "Granny night gown" (flannel)
Two blouses
A tin of home made cookies and candy from a neighbor

A wonderful Christmas Eve with my 2 sons, DIL and 2 grandsons for gift opening and good food and a delicious Prime Rib dinner on Christmas Day at our son John's home with my DIL and her side of the family.

I am Blessed..
Marge


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 26, 2005)

I got an artists journal that has 3 pencils, a ruler and a drawing book, a watch and a LOT of hair bows. Tonight we open Secret Santa gifts and  soon we will go to our maternal gradparents and open more.

Grace


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 26, 2005)

Raven, nice to see an "Are You Being Served?" fan around here!  

Captain Peacock: "Are you free, Mr. Humphries?"
Mr. Humphries: "I'm free!"


----------



## luvs (Dec 26, 2005)

my family being together for Christmas.
a gold ring with diamonds, a new chain for my Crucifix,
also, $100, another $100, another $25, b&b works lotion, a framed diploma, address book, photo albums, socks, corner lamp, paper shredder, a pressure cooker, some other things.
i got boots, too. they're really cute. only $99, too, cause they were on sale. 
i got my family a kitty.


----------



## GB (Dec 26, 2005)

For Channukah tonight I got a Dolly Parton CD (Little Sparrow). I also got "The Complete Annotated grateful Dead Lyrics" book which I would highly recommend for any Deadheads out there or anyone who loves good lyrics. My brother got me a great cast iron teapot with some very tasty tea.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2005)

dgail620 said:
			
		

> I got a Breadman TR4000 Ultimate Bread Machine. Still reading up on how to use this thing. My old bread machine is dying, so this was a nice surprise. I do not recommend getting this one as a first, it's very complicated but oh my how many cool things this thing will do!!!
> I think it even wipes your nose when you have a cold!


 
umm, dgail, why are there green things in my pane di pistacio?  oh, uhuhuhuh, that's pistacio bread. nevermind...


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2005)

i still haven't gotten the train set, dolphins, or world peace...


awww poor bucky... if it helps any i STILL didn't get my horse !!!!!
this makes 28 christmas's in a row now still with no horse !


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 27, 2005)

The best gift of all was having my family and friends here to share the day with me while we gorged ourselves on the Christmas Dinner I fixed.

Antique Hoosier Cabinet (got that early actually)
Thick....Soft.....Cuddly Pink Robe..........I'd wear this out of the house if I could but DH would have me commited.  Seriously though its the first thing I grab when I get out of bed and if I don't have anywhere to go its what I have on all day.....hee hee!  
A sexy little pink nightie
A gorgeous earring/necklace set (pink tormoline/peridot stones set in sterling silver)......I'm not a huge fan of sterling silver but this is really beautiful and it went perfectly with the shirt I was wearing on Christmas day.
Canister Set 
Bread Board and Knife set.

Cosco............the little one is gorgeous and I vote you got the best also.

Barbara L. ..... I love the Waltons.  I'm going to have to check into the series thing.  I watch The Homecoming every Christmas.

Bucky.....I just got that cookbook (Lidia's) last week.  I also got her Family Table Cookbook too. 

I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 27, 2005)

Since it was bedlam here it took me a day to recover  We had so much fun and the grandkids just had a ball. I got a large picture framed in black for my kitchen, from my two daughters and their DH's, 3 new cookbooks,think DH was trying to tell me something?  a sweater, bracelet and earrings, from my sister, an angel ornament from Cade and Carson, money from my mom, those wall shelves you set pictures on for the family room plus 6 frames to start re-doing the pictures to match, from my girls, dinner out on New Years eve from my youngest son, ..another sweater from my neice, a gift certificate for more frames and shelves from my son and daughter-in-law and grand daughters,a new coffee pot from DH, plus iou's one to put in a wood floor in the family room and one to remodel my kitchen!!!!!   Santa was a sweetheart this year   But, I'd have been happy just to sit and take in the smiles of my fasmily and espicially those little grand kids as they opened their gifts..Each gift got me a hug and kiss so My Christmas was the best...
Having grand kids is a blessing, one I treasure each day..

kadesma


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> this makes 28 christmas's in a row now still with no horse !


 

I got my horse for birthday, it was the 13th... ;o))
but I sold him later, when I started work, cause I had no time anymore...


----------



## middie (Dec 27, 2005)

okay so i spent my christmas money already.
first i got a new pair of shoes. 
and a new pair of slippers.
with the rest of it i got new things for the kitchen i.e.
new measuring cups, spoons, colander, knives, veggie peeler,
and a new processor. nothing fancy but hey it was only 12 bucks !

p.s. cara... if only i had known sooner !!!!!!!!!!! d'oh !!!!!!


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

just off topic...


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2005)

What a beautiful horse Cara!  How do you like mine?  lol

 Barbara


----------



## cara (Dec 27, 2005)

hmm... isn`t it difficult to ride? *lol*


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 27, 2005)

You won't know whether your coming or going, Barbara!!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 27, 2005)

That's usually my problem Texasgirl!

 Barbara


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 27, 2005)

Last night was Secret Santa and Mommy got me a basketball pillow (my 2nd favorite sport (favorite is gymnastics)), a Crunch bar (2nd favorite candy bar (favorite 100 Grand)), and homemade kiss cookies (favorite cookies).

Cameron


----------



## pdswife (Dec 27, 2005)

That sounds nice cameron.
I didn't realize your parents played along with you.  That makes the game twice as nice!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 29, 2005)

Santa gave me on Christmas: a Scanner (so I can listen to race driver chatter during the race at nearby TMS), a Best Buy certificate, and a pocketknife. My secret Santa gave me Postcards,Babyruth, and a Hot Wheels (my favorite collector's item)


----------



## buckytom (Dec 29, 2005)

TXguy said:
			
		

> Santa gave me on Christmas: a Scanner (so I can listen to race driver chatter during the race at nearby TMS)


 
ya mean, it's not all "woooooohhhoooooooooooooo" 

'cause that all i hear as they go by, over and over...


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

i got a 2-stage knife sharpener. a mini- chopper, 
a new griddle, a small crockpot ('cause the one i got last year is a biggin') 
a new antenna and side mirror for the pony, socks, underwear, the complete first season of the sopranos 
two val kilmer movies for my redford, swayzee, kilmer collection, ("willow" and "the doors") 
i got "the davinci code" in hard-cover, and me and the warden shared a gift- new dvd recorder with built-in vcr. 

oh, and i got the new "truth or crap" calendar, so that subject will continue on the trivia next year.
_________________


----------



## phinz (Dec 29, 2005)

I got the carbon fiber rear airdam for my Miata to match the front airdam. I've been wanting it for 4 years now and finally got one. I also got a 6 quart Kitchenaid lift mixer in Empire Green (I think that's the color. It's a dark green). It should be here by the 3rd of January.

But the bestest of all was the custom-built case that my best friend, Chris, built to display my Hard Rock pin collection .


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 29, 2005)

That's really cool, phinz!!!


----------



## TXguy (Dec 30, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> ya mean, it's not all "woooooohhhoooooooooooooo"
> 
> 'cause that all i hear as they go by, over and over...



Well, that's what the radio sounds like as the driver crosses the  finish line at the end of the race... only when he wins: "WWWWOOOOOHHHHHHOOOOO!!!!! You guy are the best!!!", or something like that.


----------



## TXguy (Dec 30, 2005)

phinz said:
			
		

> I got the carbon fiber rear airdam for my Miata to match the front airdam. I've been wanting it for 4 years now and finally got one.



Cool! wold you be able to post a few pictures of the car?


----------



## phinz (Dec 30, 2005)

Not a problem. I've not mounted the rear airdam yet, but I have several pictures of the car. Be forewarned, I have pictures of my car like most people have pictures of their kids.   

There have been several iterations of graphics on it for the big annual Miatas at the Gap gathering, so any graphics/stripes you see on the car have eventually been reverted back to the original white.

Both of my babies

Again

And again

Miata with this year's hood graphic

Old stripes and wheels, old tan top

My car and a friend

This past spring at Deal's Gap

Again

And a third one at Deal's Gap

At Texas Motor Speedway in '99

On our old farm

With its former garagemate


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 30, 2005)

Niiiiiiiice!!!!!
Does the hood mark where you have been in the miata?


----------



## phinz (Dec 30, 2005)

Actually, the hood is a map of all the curves on one of the most famous motorcycle roads in the country (and the world, at that). It's famous for its 318 curves in 11 miles, many of them banked and/or hairpin, with only one intersecting road. That intersecting road is dirt and it hasn't been open for about 3 years. Motorcyclists from around the world come there to "slay the Dragon."

http://www.dealsgap.com
http://www.tailofthedragon.com

The curve named "Fugitive Bridge" down near the red dot is actually the dam below the bridge that Harrison Ford jumped from in The Fugitive. The big silver pipe that Tommy Lee Jones is walking on is to the right of the dam.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 30, 2005)

My sister and bil rode the dragon tail on their Harley's just a about 3 months ago. There are some really tight curves on the ride!! I can't believe that semi's actually try to go down that road, even with signs up.


----------



## phinz (Dec 30, 2005)

Here's a picture I took up there. I live about 45 minutes away, so I try and get up on the weekends and hone my photo skills.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 30, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> You knew this was coming So, whatcha get??
> 
> Of course I got my camera early and the boys got me "The Longest Yard" and "Madagascar" and a glass etched fish on a stand. I have ocean stuff in my curio cabinet.


 
Madagascar??!!! I loved that movie!!!! My younger sister gat that for Christmas!

For Secret Santa my bro TXguy got me a Dale Jarret hat, (my fffffffffffffffaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvoooooooooooooorrrrrrrrr-
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee NASCAR driver!) and a Baby Ruth!

Grace


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 30, 2005)

Santa was one heck of an SOB this year - he really had a sense of humor. After my whole ordeal wityh chopping up my fingers, what do I get, bet a whole bunch of KNIVES!!!!   !!!!!

Althogh the Calphalon stainless set was really pretty cool!

John


----------



## luvs (Dec 30, 2005)

my Mom just said i could have some williams-sonoma since she didn't get me a purse (she'd said she'd get me one, then we didn't look for one....). i only had to ask once, then say, 'come ON, MOM, you didn't get me my purse and this will be WAY cheaper!' before she waverered and said, 'FINE! but what's this going to cost? 
she sighed several times. tee-hee. my loving Mom.


----------



## cartwheelmac (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Grace I am really glad you gat that!!

Cameron


----------



## Dina (Jan 4, 2006)

Wow.  This thread almost slipped away.  I got something very special this Christmas:  peace, love and harmony within my family.  That's all I could ever ask for.  Aside from that, we were in desperate need for a microwave since our 12 year old one kicked the bucket so we got a new one, got some clothes, boots, and tennis shoes to work-out.  My dear MIL gave us another wall clock for our collection - this one with a cookoo - which everyone loves.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2006)

Our daughter Nancy still hasn't sent our package, so when she finally does we will have more Christmas presents to open!  I guess she comes by it honestly.  One year we were too broke to send their package and didn't get it to them until March or April!

 Barbara


----------

